# Pneumatic Pop-up Eternal / Beloved Tombstone Build



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't get Buckaneerbabe's Eternal tombstone out of my mind.









The one I'm starting to build will have the female figure pop-up (probably more of a slow rise) to reveal a skeleton face with glowing red eyes. I just received the PVC Spider Joints from http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/ today (awesome product by the way) and am going to use those as the inner workings of the arms. If anyone knows of a smoother movement please share. I will probably skin the arms with carved pool noodles which will then be skinned with liquid latex colored to look like stone. I played around with covering a pool noodle with latex last night and was pleased with the results. I need flexible arms so mannequin arms won't work.

These are rough build pics. I need to adjust the length of the pvc parts of the upper arm. The hands (latex ones coming from ebay, but may try mannequin hands too) will slip onto the pvc which will be secured to the top of the tombstone (wood tombstone top). The piece of pvc that acts as the spine will be on a pivot, so when the pneumatic cylinder retracks it will pull the "spine" down toward the back of the tombstone which will lift the upper body and head, which in turn will make it look like she is pushing herself up from the tombstone. All good in theory, let's see if I can build it. I'll probably attach one end of a wire to the skull and the other end somewhere else to help tilt the head up and maybe another wire to help open the jaw. Will be using a Monster Guts Nerve Center for the control and unsure what I'll use as a trigger at this time. The skull in the pic is just for perspective and will be more face down when completed.


















I modified one of the Spider Joints to allow for more rotation:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yay!! .... jumping up & down.... I'm excited about watching this build!!!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I knew I saw something like this before, but couldn't place it. I saw it on Terra's Transworld 2010 video at the 6 minute mark. Mine won't be that big or complex.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this idea. I think many people are familiar with the weeping angel style of tombstone, but they won't be expecting her to rise up and glare at them


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Very cool! I've always wanted to make the weeping woman tombstone, but have yet to do it. Someday...  Great job you have done so far! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

super exciting! cant wait!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This will be interesting to watch!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Got a chance to work on the body frame for this. The dual T connectors on the back will hold the wings which will open (hopefully) when the body pushes up. Unsure how I'll get the wings to open something else to work on. I need to attach another piece of pvc at the tailbone that the cylinder will attach to.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

*Movement test*

Testing the movement. I'm going to have to build the monument section that this will rest on before I can fully test it so I can have the hands secured. I have a feeling I'm going to have to let the hands slide back along the top of the monument maybe on drawer slides while the body is rising up. Wonder if a cylinder with a shorter throw (current one is a 15" I was going to use for a different prop) would work and keep the hands in one place while letting the body rise up? I'm also not sure if the Spider Joints are going to give me the smooth motion I want. They are getting hung up. Anyone know how to make better ball and socket joints or some kinda of joint the will bend and return smoothly? Ugh, what did I get myself into.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Wonder if these would give me better joint motion?
http://www.instructables.com/id/SplatterFX-Articulated-Monster-Frame/step6/Assembly-Splivels-part-2/


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice start on the prop.

Which skull is that? Looks sweet.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Lookin' cool! Sorry for the random suggestion here, as I don't build out of PVC, but have you tried lubricating the joints? Whenever I build something that involves a pivot like that, I always use a ton of automotive grease for more fluid motion. That's with metal, though. 

I think your prop is off to a great start!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking great so far. As far as the front section of your arms, if the arms just rest on the top of the tombstone, why not eliminate the elbow joint altogether? This may sound funny but A method I used that worked great was, I used a length of 3/8" air compressor hose cut to forearm length and inserted it into the pvc at the elbow and just attached it with a bolt and nut. Then you just attach the hands on the other end of the hose. It alowed for a very nice smooth movement by having the section of arms so pliable.It gave me a very natural looking movement. Here is a basic pic to show what I mean.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Looking great so far. As far as the front section of your arms, if the arms just rest on the top of the tombstone, why not eliminate the elbow joint altogether? This may sound funny but A method I used that worked great was, I used a length of 3/8" air compressor hose cut to forearm length and inserted it into the pvc at the elbow and just attached it with a bolt and nut. Then you just attach the hands on the other end of the hose. It alowed for a very nice smooth movement by having the section of arms so pliable.It gave me a very natural looking movement. Here is a basic pic to show what I mean.


Umm...thanks. I might have to give it a go.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Old thread, but this is what I eventually came up with just using an off the shelf wing demon from Spirit. Worked pretty well this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, that's the Gruesome Greeter prop. Good use for it in this set up.


----------

